# Pet Urn



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

just want to get your input on my large pet urn i have just finished ( 6"x10"). It will hold up to a 125lbs size dog. made of walnut and a cherry plug threaded so it can be sealed. tung oil finish but not buffed yet.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

It is beautiful! A great way to hold on to the memories of one's favorite pet.

The "eye' created by the knot might be considered a little creepy once the urn contains ashes but I love the overall look of the piece.


----------



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a nice looking urn you got there Jeff. The walnut is especially nice. I'd like to know more about the threaded piece of cherry. It looks as though the cherry threads into a plastic plumbing fitting. Am I correct? And then the walnut lid fits over all this? Cool idea. I may have to look you up and figure out how to thread stuff.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice work, very fitting final resting place for a loved one.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff,This is a very nice job and looks great. Since it is for a dog I think it would have been more appropriate had you left the 'bark' on it.:laughing:Sorry jeff, I just had to say that.


----------



## Opa Gary (Feb 3, 2010)

Jeff you can give yourself a big pat on the back. I am making a urn for our black lab called Lady, we miss her so and the urn will be the last thing I do for her. 
Did you turn it out of a solid piece of wood? If so how did you keep it from spliting? I have a cherry log that I will cut into 8 inch chunks and want to use them to turn and bowl but am worried about it cracking on me. Any tips for me.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It bothers me to even be writing this. I have a 13 year old little poodle that is having arthritis problems. Her final resting place has been of concern to me. Would you consider selling one of your urns? I need to find if I have a cremation facility available.

George


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments,

Bill, i didn't notice the eye looking back at me till i review my pictures and thought the same thing.

Paul, your right i did use a 1 1/2" sink drain and plug.(send me a email from my website below if you would like to attend our next meeting, also David Ellsworth Demonstration - March 20, 2010 -- Kirkwood MO)

Opa Gray, first off I'm sorry to hear of the lost of your lab, as they are a big part of our families.
yes it is out of one piece wood, the way i try to stop form checking, make sure you turn to a even wall thickest between 1/4" to 1/8" if the wood is real green you might even have to wipe it down with a damp rag as you go though the hollowing stages. also if i leave it on the lathe any period of time, i slide a plastic bag over it to keep the moisture in the wood till finished. once i part it off i place it in a paper bag with the shavings, fold down the bag and place it in and evenly cool area for a few days, then remove it from that bag place it in a another paper bag without shavings for 2 weeks or so to slow down the drying time.

To keep it from spilling out the ashes, i use plastic 1 1/2" sink drain and plug on my larger urns. they can then be just screwed tight or glued in place. on the urn in this thread i will inlay the pets picture on top of the cherry plug so once the finial cap is raised you will be able to see their pet. please feel free to contact me by email if you have any more questions. hope this helps.

George, I'm sorry to hear about your pet, I know its very hard to do. yes i do sell my urns please send me a email from my website below.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I just lost my chocolate lab Moose on Friday night to an apparent stroke or cardiac arrest and it is just killing me. I've spent the last couple days trying to think of an appropriate thing to do with his ashes when I get them back from the vet. Your urn gives me an idea that I honestly hadn't thought of...Going to place some of the ashes at the duck hunting lake but might keep some of them in an urn of some sort at the house. Wonderful idea and beautiful work.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

KCtermite, spreading some ashes at your favorite hunting spot and the rest in a urn, sounds like a great idea to me. I'm very sorry to hear of the passing of Moose.



also here is a chart to help every one to size a urn for their pets. one cubic inch for every pound is a rule for pets as well for humans. the link below will help you determined how many cubic inches your urn will hold by using cups of rice, 3 cup of rice = 43 cubic inches, 43 pound pet and so on.

http://www.asknumbers.com/CubicInchToCup.aspx


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. Thanks for sharing the trade "secret" regarding the volume of the urn. I'd have just guessed and inevitably would've made it too small.


----------

